# ¿Que puedo hacer para eliminar interferencia en el video de un monitor?



## veronica (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola,

El problema que yo tengo es el siguiente: he colocado un computador a 55 metros del monitor, la tarjeta de video del computador es vga, el cable de video lo llevo por medio de un tubo pvc, utilice conectores DB15 para video, los pines que utilizo son el 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 13 y 14; puse un splitter de video para que la señal se vea mejor pero tengo una interferencia de forma horizontal que circula de arriba hacia bajo, ademas me he dado cuenta que afecta a los otros monitores que se encuentran el mismo cuarto. Me gustaria si alguien sabe como eliminar esto me ayude indicando.  

Les agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan prestar.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 7, 2008)

Como es esa interferencia, color , forma, definicion (tenue,enfocada, difuminada).
La imagen es estable o temblorosa

El derivador es activo o pasivo (con alimentacion externa).

50metros es mucha distancia para una señal de VGA donde estan implicadas frecuencias del orden de 150Mhz.

Si todo el conjunto no esta bien adaptado o sea 50ohms de salida de la tarjeta y 50ohms de llegada se producen reflexiones de la señal (la señal rebota) y apararecen cosas de estas.


----------



## veronica (Ago 7, 2008)

La interferencia es transparente como de alto relieve, las letras no tiemblan eso lo hacia antes de poner el splitter, la interferencia mantiene en movimiento a la imagen. Por ejemplo Cuando la maquina se enciende y muestra la parte del bios de ella, las letras son blancas y el fondo negro originalmente,  pero en este caso no es asi el color negro se ve como gris, cuando aparece la ventana de windows 98 se ve bien los colores.

El splitter tiene una alimentacion externa de 9Vdc. En las caracteristicas de la caja decia que tiene un alcance de 50 metros la verda no se si sea pasivo o activo?

La malla la he puesto a la carcasa del computador y la interferencia es menos rapida.


----------

